

Show HN: Tyranotext - create simple interactive SMS apps - danielzarick
http://tyranotext.com

======
danielzarick
This is just a weekend project that I built. I work at Twilio, and this comes
in handy for little SMS apps I need to build for work all the time. I have a
lot of ideas of where I want to take this, and a bunch of layout/copywriting
changes I want to make. With that said, I'm pleased with it for as first
iteration.

------
Timothee
The first thing that comes to mind is that I'd want to be able to make the
replies more dynamic. Maybe a model like Yahoo! Pipes (does that still exist?)
where I could build a dictionary app, or a weather app, or anything like that.
Though I understand that wasn't your initial goal with that and that it's not
an easy task :)

As far as the page goes, I could use an example I think.

One thing that might be useful to some would be to have a static URL for the
app, so that you can change the app without changing the URL in your Twilio
settings. (right now, the app lives in the URL)

And I would add a link to the Twilio settings page next to the URL at the
bottom of the page.

~~~
danielzarick
Thanks Tim. These are good tips. I'll hit you up later for more ideas.

~~~
Timothee
No problem Daniel. Doing my best to make you look awesome.

------
blueskittle
As a first-time user, it would be helpful to see some examples of certain
keywords and SMS responses. That way, I can see how the service worked for
someone and that would give me a sense for how it can work for me.

~~~
danielzarick
Definitely. That's a good suggestion. I'll try to figure out a good way to add
those in somewhere. There's a lot of work to be done. Thanks!

------
thomasswift
I can confirm this works great, just tried it. nice app Daniel. One
suggestion: maybe put that final url inside a textfield or textbox as mine got
a little unruly in length.

~~~
danielzarick
Yes, I was working on that last night before I crashed and went to bed.
Definitely a good suggestion. I have a few ideas for which you wouldn't even
need to use the URL at all... Wait and see. :)

------
hellyeahdude
Daniel Zarick is amazing.

